# Buckwheat: Gluten-Free Grain Substitute



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

I really enjoyed reading this artical as I finished off a big plate of blue berry buckwheat pancakes.







http://www.naturalnews.com/025985.htmlMore info in the artical but here are some of the high points."Researchers at the University of Madrid fed rats a buckwheat rich diet for ten days. An additional group of ten rats were fed the same diet, but without buckwheat. At the end of the trial period, the intestines of the rats were analyzed and compared. The researchers found that rats receiving buckwheat had a significantly greater amount of friendly bacteria in their digestive tracts than did those in the control group. They also had three additional types of beneficial bacteria that were not present in the controls.""Scientists have recently discovered that the phenolic content of grains equals that of fruits and vegetables when both free and bound phenols are measured. This discovery has clarified what was the mystery of why studies have shown populations eating diets high in fiber-rich whole grains consistently have lower risks of colon cancer, while studies concentrating on fiber alone have produced inconsistent results. Studies focused only on fiber have not taken into account the interactive effects and the complete nutrient picture in whole grains.Research reported at the American Institute for Cancer Research International Conference on Food, Nutrition and Cancer by Rui Hai, Liu, M.D., Ph.D. and his colleagues at Cornell University has shown that the powerful cancer fighting potential of grains is in their wholeness. When any whole grain is refined and the bran and germ are removed, this wholeness is destroyed. The bran and germ of grain contains 83% of its phenolics. Whether from fruits and vegetables or grains, phenolics are powerful antioxidants that work in multiple ways to prevent disease in the body.""Some of buckwheat's beneficial effects are due to its rich supply of the flavonoid rutin. Flavonoids are phyonutrients that protect against disease by extending the action of vitamin C, and by acting as antioxidants on their own. The lipid-lowering activity of buckwheat is largely due to these compounds. They help maintain blood flow, keep platelets from excessive clotting, and protect LDL cholesterol from free radical oxidation. Each of these activities adds to heart health."


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

We have started using the whole buckwheat groats as a substitute for rice, mostly as an add on to our dinner options. This gives a reason to eat it even more frequently.(Blueberry pancakes. M-m-m-m.)Mark


----------

